# Zotac mag hd-nd01 mini-pc



## rotwang (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi,

i want to become a new bsd-user. Until to now i only worked with linux (debian)
Now i am interestet in a new, small system which one i want to run with FreeBSD.

Is it possible to run this System with FreeBSD ? ZOTAC MAG HD-ND01 MINI-PC
Primaray i wan to use it as an home-server AND for Multimedia-Applicatios (Movies & TV)

thanks a lot,


----------



## techpriester (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd like to know that, too.

I'm planning to get started on FreeBSD but I don't want to run it in a Virtual Machine so I'm looking for a nice little cheap box that still packs some punch.

The Zotac MAG HD-ND01 seems pretty attractive to me in terms of hardware and price.

One question remains: Will it run FreeBSD smoothly? Will all drivers for the onboard hardware be there (especially the WiFi)?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2010)

This older thread has some information.

Interesting thread here: http://www.zotacusa.com/forum/topic/2566-mag-hd-nd01-wireless-n-is-awful/


----------



## techpriester (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks, that helps.

The wireless issue is no big deal for me since I plan to connect it via the wire anyway.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2010)

Just as an alternative: used netbooks cost less than this, include a (small) keyboard and (small) display, and have an Atom 270 which is only a bit more slow than an Atom 330.  Fewer ports, and you have to pay attention to which video and wireless chipsets it has to be sure they are supported, but that's always the case.


----------

